# smoke flavor



## dannylang (Dec 30, 2017)

hey fellows i was in a bbq joint in richmond va, and found a amazing tasting bbq sauce, was wondefring how to get a smokey flavor into a sauce.
dannylang


----------



## motocrash (Dec 30, 2017)

Smoke it,stirring occasionally ~ 30 mins to 1 hr in between stirs.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 30, 2017)

Cheat and add a little liquid smoke.

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Dec 30, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Cheat and add a little liquid smoke.
> 
> Chris


Cheater Cheater liquid smoke eater :rolleyes::D


----------



## dannylang (Dec 30, 2017)

at what temp should i smoke it at, and how long?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 30, 2017)

About 180-200* taste it when stirring and smoke to taste.It will get smokier after sitting.There are too many variables to tell you how long.It's one of those things you have to learn to do your own tastes.

Edit If it's not a thick or sugary sauce just put it in with you next smoke @225-250*
Though It will still skin up on top between stirs probably.


----------



## dannylang (Dec 30, 2017)

thank you sir, i will try it
dannylang


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2017)

I usually make a batch of sauce when I'm going to smoke something.
I leave the sauce in the smoker for 3 or 4 hours if I'm smoking at 225.
When I'm smoking at a higher temp, I don't leave it in there very long as it will start to boil & reduce down.
If your smoker has a cool spot put it there.
Al


----------



## dannylang (Dec 31, 2017)

al thanks for your responce, exactly how much smoke will the sauce take in, being its in a bowl
dannylang


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2017)

dannylang said:


> at what temp should i smoke it at, and how long?



Varies.
I'd smoke till my finger got too sore from tasting it, or till it's all gone, in which case it's done.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 31, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Cheat and add a little liquid smoke.


LOL this is one simple cheating way LOL
I BBQ competitions on the KCBS circuit, for the fun of it, so I'm not a pro, but I do respectably well, no champ.
Anyway, when we want to infuse a smoky flavor to a sauce, we do a couple of simple things.
1. Add some dripping, use an oil separator to get rid of most of the fat, but not all.
2. Add some dripping as above, but also, smoke the sauce for about two hours, stir often.
3. Just plan out, smoke the sauce in a pot with the meat, stir often.
It's simple, just care for it, like you would the meat.
Good luck my friend, you can do it. Oh stay away from that liquid stuff. LOL


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2017)

I always thought Liquid Smoke was that stuff that dribbles down the outside of a stove pipe that's been put together upside down.

(Don't ask me how I learned that...)


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 7, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I always thought Liquid Smoke was that stuff that dribbles down the outside of a stove pipe that's been put together upside down.
> 
> (Don't ask me how I learned that...)



You know, I burn a lot of Oak and cherry in the wood stove. Every April or May I pull the top of the Chimney and soak it in water and damn I get hungry cleaning that thing!! I told my wife we could make our own Liquid smoke. She told me I was cheap and a quart is only $6 at the country store. ;)


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 7, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> She told me I was cheap and a quart is only $6 at the country store. ;)



LMAO, my wife says the say think about me! ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 7, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> You know, I burn a lot of Oak and cherry in the wood stove. Every April or May I pull the top of the Chimney and soak it in water and damn I get hungry cleaning that thing!! I told my wife we could make our own Liquid smoke. She told me I was cheap and a quart is only $6 at the country store. ;)



Ha, Ha, yep I learnt that about every stove needed a short female/female piece of pipe that the stove. And all pipe going up needed the male end down.
That way the condensate would stay inside the pipe until it vaporized and made it all the way outside.
I always liked heating with wood. And a cast iron kettle on the stove for moisture.
Probably part of the reason I'm a broke down old duffer now. :D


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 7, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> LMAO, my wife says the say think about me! ;)



6 bucks is the good stuff.
We have a chain here called Trader Joe's. And they carry Charles Shaw Wines.
At a buck 99, it's easy to drink quantity, not quality.
Yep, 2 buck Chuck. https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/433


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 8, 2018)

$2 a bottle, :eek: , I see a large head ache in your future. :)

How did this thread get sideways so fast? ;)


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> We have a chain here called Trader Joe's.


Trader Joe's, my wife just loves that store, I do too, but not like her.


----------

